# ROUBAIX Advice please !



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

ok, so i have had an 06 S-works Roubaix, an 08 S-works SL Roubaix , a 2011 SL3 Pro and a 2012 SL3 expert and wishing i had never sold them.

anyway i am thinking of a 2014 basic model such as the SL4 C2 comp and then swapping the groupset , wheels etc.

butt wondered how they ride ? the frame shape has changed quite a bit and there is quite a lot of discussion around stiffness and may be more responsive but concerned it may have lost comfort.

any thoughts comment from people who have ridden a few Roubaix models would help 

i suppose i need to know if they are any good ....which i understand they are ....


----------



## Sides (Sep 2, 2013)

That will generally add to the cost. To buy a complete bike and swap out all the components and wheels is expensive. You would be better off just buying a frame, and putting it together yourself. The Fact 8r frame the least expensive, is probably better than your 06 S-Works frame. I would think you would be better off buying the SL4 Expert. You would get the Fact 10r frame and the better components you are looking for, with the frame upgrade.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Sides said:


> The Fact 8r frame the least expensive, is probably better than your 06 S-Works frame.


The cheapest Roubaix frame Specialized sells is the SL4 Pro which lists for $2950 in the US. I agree that swapping the groupset doesn't make much sense financially unless the OP already has the parts laying around.

My 2013 SL2 Roubaix is cracked internally (so says the LBS) so I'm waiting to hear back from Specialized on the warranty. I told them I'd be willing to spend a few bucks to get an SL4 warranty replacement but I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I"m kinda doing this to my wife's Ruby Comp Compact...upgrade to carbon integrated over alloy stem/bar already. Fusee SLX 23's on the way under 3 bills from ebay, she also has the option to use my old Mavic ES Annv.. eyeing DA7970 as well.. UI2 Ruby ran around 4400 or so.. I'll end up being close (but under) to that but with more DA then Ultegra. Win for me, I think. In getting the RCC it's already Fact10R... so not quite the bottom of the line though.. 2014 RCC's are 9R now


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

I went from an 06 Expert to a 13 Expert (61s) after test riding a dozen bikes. The dimensions are almost identical, so the fit is pretty much the same (did the 14 change significantly?). I find the ride quality quite comparable, although I might say the 13 is a hair more forgiving while feeling less flexy. In both cases, I am running Ksyrium SL/SLS. Unless you're the Princess and the Pea, I can't see how you could go wrong. But if you're still in doubt, go test ride it.


----------



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks guys, i actually do have an Ultegra groupset so was really just after a frameset and the cheapest way of getting it.

i can pick up the cheapest most basic 2013 Roubaix full bike with a very basic groupset for around $1600 and a 2014 SL4 Roubaix full bike for about $2000

i would remove the basic groupset whih i would sell and transfer on the Ultegra group

was just wondered what the SL4 2014 was like ?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

2013 base model and a low level 14' are probably going to be both Fact 8R carbon.. so not much difference there. Probably boils down to things like can you get that 400 difference back by selling parts and color way.


----------



## Nikonfm (Sep 9, 2013)

CHRIS217 said:


> ok, so i have had an 06 S-works Roubaix, an 08 S-works SL Roubaix , a 2011 SL3 Pro and a 2012 SL3 expert and wishing i had never sold them.
> 
> anyway i am thinking of a 2014 basic model such as the SL4 C2 comp and then swapping the groupset , wheels etc.
> 
> ...


I have a 2013 SWORKS Roubaix and love it; the ride is amazing. I substituted the
DT Swiss wheels out for a set of Rolf Prima Elan alpha wheels. I have to pick the bugs out of my teeth because I smile too much while riding…. Due to unique circumstances I have Ultegra Di2 on it. 

One quick word of advice on the crankset the stock s-works setup likes to creak so Specialized recommends using epoxy to fill gaps at the cups or to go with an aftermarket C-BEAR or Praxxis crankset…getting that done in the next couple days


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a 2013 tarmac sport and the ride is very comfortable (in comparison to my aluminum cannondale, not really a good comparison). I have issues with my joints which caused significant pain after riding the cannondale for only 30 miles. I can ride the tarmac for over 100 without any pain (thank you carbon). In any event, the roubaix is supposed to ride softer so I can't imagine that there will be an issue.


----------

